# Back from Cattery - advice needed ASAP!



## prettyinpink1101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just collected our cat Belle from the cattery, she came out of her cage ate and drank and had a treat. She has been exploring the house and enjoying being fussed but she will not stop meowing! when she came in she went straight to her cat flap which was closed. We read on here to let her out as she needs to make sure her "turf" is still here, so we opened the cat flap she went straight out down the garden path, sat down and started to meow again! i got a treat and brought her back in and the cat flap has now been closed!

She is happy to be played with and will stop meowing but as soon as you give her no attention she is at the cat flap meowing again!

Can someone give us some on advice on what to do? let her out? keep her in? and why is she meowing so much? (she is normally a quiet cat) She has been in the cattery once before and was not like then when she returned!

Please help? 

Thanks


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Perhaps she is just a little stressed. Does she look ok. Have you checked her over. Ears, teeth eyes and paws etc.
You could give the cattery a ring and ask them if she has been very vocal or had any problems.
Poor girl hope she settles down soon.
Perhaps extra cuddles today are needed.


----------



## prettyinpink1101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes i have checked her all over she is ok, just unsure if to let her out or not?


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

prettyinpink1101 said:


> Yes i have checked her all over she is ok, just unsure if to let her out or not?


I have always let my cats out immediately after bringing them home and never had any issues.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

When my boy comes back from the cattery he wanders round the house shouting for 1 or 2 days, and we think it is because all the other cats in the cattery shout their heads off because some of them are more vocal breeds/characters and they are all a bit stressed. He is a more-or-less silent cat (doesn't miaow but does chirp and brrp) and so far the shouting has worn off quite quickly.

Hope this is the case for you!


----------

